# Canna-Pet Offers Relief to Pets Naturally With CBD-Based Treatments



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

FONT="Century Gothic"]









Cannabinoid-based (CBD) products are a godsend to pet parents looking to treat their pets naturally and effectively. Leading the way is Canna-Pets, a pioneer of cannabinoid nutrition for pets.

The pet care industry is seeing a boom of holistic, natural products for pets. As more people want to align the diets and supplements they have for their pets with ones they have for themselves, it only makes sense. And now that cannabinoid-based (CBD) products are increasingly finding acceptance within our medical treatments, it's logical that the same holds true for pet. But long before the trend took hold, there was Canna-Pet-a leading innovator in the CBD-based pet product industry.

We're big proponents of CBD and the benefits it offers both humans and pets. And when we were offered the chance to talk with Canna-Pet spokesperson Samantha Wormser about what makes the company tick and what makes them so special.










*Question: Samantha, often pet parents interested in using CBD products will meet resistance from veterinarians. I had this experience personally when I first mentioned a CBD-based product to a veterinarian friend, who cited a lack of research about efficacy. What are you doing to help remedy that?
*
*Answer*: Canna-Pet, in conjunction with prestigious the Auburn University School of Veterinary Medicine, is working to fill that research gap. Auburn has been using and researching Canna-Pet products for over two years, with great success in many different areas and published research on the horizon. Though our products are recommended by some of the top veterinarians in the country, we realize that vets (and pet owners) want more research on the efficacy of products.

*Question: How did Canna-Pet come to be?*

*Answer*: Canna-Pet was originally founded by Dan Goldfarb, who at the time, was just a man who loved saving animals-particularly his own rescue cats. Time and time again, he found himself losing pets to illness and disease and he was tired of it. An MIT graduate, Dan began studying cannabinoid-based treatment. He spent years researching everything he could and eventually began seeing results from a treatment he designed for his ailing cat Mariano. Mariano suffered from a plethora of situations including IBS, which when treated with pharmaceuticals, made his hair fall out. Dan created a formula for Mariano, and when Dan saw success, realized he could possibly help other animals, and he started sharing his product with other friends whose pets had issues.

Word spread, as everything from anxiety to pain relief was seen in so many pets, and Dan realized he could make a difference in the lives of animals he so dearly loved. He says that until there are no animals to treat or cure, Canna-Pet's work is not done, and we continue to research and create products that enrich the lives of our pets.










*Question: So, this is not typical 'pot' for your pet, is it?
*
*Answer:* No! Definitely not! Canna-Pet uses the stalks and stems of organic, non-GMO industrial hemp-it's not your average Mary Jane. Because we've found through the work done at Auburn that animals don't respond well to THC (the hallucinogenic property of basic marijuana), we're not looking for Canna-Pet to be 'something that takes the edge off' in pets. Rather, we are relying on science and the already published pieces on the efficacy of products containing CBD and terpenes. Terpenes are found in herbs, fruits, plants and even breast milk, not just cannabis, and offer many powerful health benefits without the adverse hallucinogenic issues that THC can bring. In a world of superbugs, terpenes bring antimicrobial properties that fight microorganisms that don't respond to antibiotics. It's this combined power that we believe sets Canna-Pet apart from other competitors.

*Question: I know extraction methodology plays an important role, and not all CBD-based products are created equally because of extraction methods. Can you tell me about yours? *










*Answer*: Actually, I can't tell you much! We use a patent-pending proprietary extraction method that ensures every product they make has the same dosage and percentages of ingredients. Referring back to founder Dan's original intent of helping animals, we know that in order to be a pet product that makes a difference for pets, the referral from veterinarians is important. We hope to continue to educate the veterinary community as our research and innovation continues to help pets, and to share this exciting proprietary methodology.

Canna-Pets is a pioneer of cannabinoid nutrition for pets.

*Question: I've seen on your website you're pretty philanthropic. What can you tell me about that?*

*Answer*: Yes! Dan wants to expand the non-profit side of side of Canna-Pet, with our branch-out, Pet Conscious. Pet Conscious is the nonprofit, philanthropic arm of Canna-Pet, designed to build a better world for pets through a commitment to rescue, advocacy and rehabilitation of pets worldwide. We fight for ethical research and help whenever we can so no pet suffers. Most recently, we gave 30% of Canna-Pet sale profit to pet victims of Hurricane Harvey, and will offer Houston shelters our product to help the thousands of traumatized pets recover from the tragedy of the flooding. To learn more about PetConscious, and the efforts we are putting forth for animals worldwide, go to their site.

If you are interested in learning more about Canna-Pet products, you can find tons of testimonials and research on many different issues on their website, and you can also learn more about what product might be best for your pet. Canna-Pet products are also covered by several major pet insurers like Trupanion and Pet Plan, provided your vet recommends them, so don't be hesitant to talk to your vet if you feel it will make a difference. It's the only CBD-based pet product out there that's covered by pet insurance, so that's saying something right there!










I know personally, CBD-based products tremendously helped my Golden oldie this past spring when she was recovering from a leg amputation. I'm excited about what Canna-Pet has to offer, as well as what is to come in the near future!

~Petguide.com
[/FONT]


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Even though I live in California, I am so slow I had to read thru this entire post to understand that it is a marijuana type treat for pets. Interesting.....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

just a word of caution, as marijuana becomes more legalized (Canada 2018) there will be a flood of companies ready to put it into dog products. Just because it is "natural" doesn't mean it's safe. Arsenic is natural. Here is some info by Jean Dodds on the topic.

__
https://161699338286%2Fmedical-cannabis-and-its-impact-on-pets%23.WcQJl8iGPIU


----------

